# Terribilis calling!



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

So I decided to try and play a sound byte of another terrib calling just to see if I get any reaction out of mine, they went nuts!! haha 

Please excuse the quality, cellphone cam, and sound seems to go out of sync. 

Terribilis Calling!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha that is just too funny!


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

way awesome!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hah! Love it. I do that to my Leucs.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

frogface said:


> Hah! Love it. I do that to my Leucs.


My leucs always look at me like "Really man, you think that's going to work on us? " haha


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Terribilis Calling Again!
I added a new frog to the mix and now all hell is breaking loose in the orange terribilis kingdom! haha My main male has been calling for months and that's about it but with the addition of my new frog 3 males are now calling only 2 seem to produce any audible noise though.

Enjoy!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

At what age did they initially start calling?


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

epiphytes etc. said:


> At what age did they initially start calling?


The first male started calling at 22 months!!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Lol ya I thought you would say something like that


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Might as well just keep posting the terrib videos in this thread. Here is a quick one I took of them pounding down some crickets today! 

Terribs Feeding


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

This looks familiar! My mints are starting to get the hang of crickets, I don't think they're quite as good as yours yet.

It's funny that for everyone saying how little terribilis will climb, mine actually will climb quite a bit when in pursuit of a cricket. One of them has even gotten good at getting way out on the end of brom leaves without falling off.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

ive had my mints for over a year now, still no calling from any ... guess ill wait til 18 months and well see. 

Matt, mine are like yours they are all over the tank high and low. they are even pretty good at being nimble (not all the time, but sometimes).


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

motydesign said:


> Matt, mine are like yours they are all over the tank high and low. they are even pretty good at being nimble (not all the time, but sometimes).


Yes! I was so surprised by how graceful they can be at times. Although, sometimes they can be really clumsy, fall right off of things they're climbing on. I've even had one chase a droplet of condensation on the glass.

I heard one call from one of mine the day I got them, which was only a few weeks ago. I've tried playing some calls for them via youtube, but it only got them to perk up and listen intently. Mine may still be too young, not sure on their ages.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I just found my first clutch of eggs today!! Took forever, the largest male has been calling for almost 4 months now, but the other males just started calling a month ago so maybe that was the trick.


Btw my guys will be all over every inch of the tank in pursuit of food. This is why they have the great white shark battle scars on their heads. They chase crickets into the nooks of the treefern and it scratches them sometimes. Just cosmetic but I would advise against tree fern panels with terribs if you mind the scratches.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

tachikoma said:


> I just found my first clutch of eggs today!! Took forever, the largest male has been calling for almost 4 months now, but the other males just started calling a month ago so maybe that was the trick.
> 
> 
> Btw my guys will be all over every inch of the tank in pursuit of food. This is why they have the great white shark battle scars on their heads. They chase crickets into the nooks of the treefern and it scratches them sometimes. Just cosmetic but I would advise against tree fern panels with terribs if you mind the scratches.


Congrats on your eggs, that's very exciting! 

I have seen mine chase crickets underneath the cork round I have laying horizontal in the tank. One of them will even dig under it somewhat.

Good advice about the tree fern panels, I will make sure I don't use anything scratchy in their tank!


----------

